# 100 yr-old and 102 yr-old set new world records in 60 meter dash, Field Masters Indoor Championships



## Murrmurr (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)

Can't view it.


----------



## timoc (Mar 15, 2021)

Simply amazing!!


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 15, 2021)

Tish said:


> Can't view it.


Probably because you're in Australia.
Sorry, Tish.
102 year old Julia "Hurricane" Hawkins (women's 100+ division) and 100 year old Orville Rogers (men''s 100+ division) beat the pants off their competitors - especially Orville, who left everyone in the dust - in the 60 meter dash. Hurricane credits her gardening hobby, saying "I knew I could do it because I garden, and every time the phone rings, I have to run into the house to answer."


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2021)

WoW!! Incredible...


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Probably because you're in Australia.
> Sorry, Tish.
> 102 year old Julia "Hurricane" Hawkins (women's 100+ division) and 100 year old Orville Rogers (men''s 100+ division) beat the pants off their competitors - especially Orville, who left everyone in the dust - in the 60 meter dash. Hurricane credits her gardening hobby, saying "I knew I could do it because I garden, and every time the phone rings, I have to run into the house to answer."


LOL Thanks for that Murr. They are simply amazing.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 16, 2021)

Blew me away.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 16, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


>


Wonderful, I love it when someone who has passed the 100 mark thinks that their age is nothing more than a number on a calendar. 
If any of you can dance, or you enjoy watching the popular dance show on television, you will enjoy seeing Virginia Harvey dancing in her classic ballgown, and competing at the tender age of 100.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Wonderful, I love it when someone who has passed the 100 mark thinks that their age is nothing more than a number on a calendar.
> If any of you can dance, or you enjoy watching the popular dance show on television, you will enjoy seeing Virginia Harvey dancing in her classic ballgown, and competing at the tender age of 100.


Oh please god let this be me, and not someone left in a foetal position in a nursing home...


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 17, 2021)

"Left in a foetal position in a nursing home." That is a classic. My favourite is: "Sit in a chair and dribble."
Not something that George Jedenoff is likely to do. He does downhill skiing, he too is the tender age of 100.


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 17, 2021)

I’ll enter in 37 years....


----------

